# Our growing little bucks...



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Last time posted pics of our little bucks was during super storm Sandy. They were only a couple of months old then. Now they are a year and half and are beautiful little bucks. So i thought i would try and post a couple of pics. I hope this works cause im using my new smart phone...lol

Thank you
Bj n Debbie


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Forgot to mention. The one that looks like a little mountain goat with the straight horns is Donner and the darker colored is his brother Blitzen..lol

Thanks
Bj


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aren't they handsome ! Love those straight horns , wow !
Blitzen has the cutest face


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

They both are getting really nice beards..lol

Thanks
Bj


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice, and clean looking too!
Can I ask, what age do they look like they could be breeding?....


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Our boys are certainly old enough to breed. Of course little bucks can breed as early as 8 weeks of age. You can certainly tell in the evenings when we let all of our girls out of their pasture. As soon as one of them gets near the boys fence the boys go crazy with all their antics. Not to mention tbe boys have been doing the buck thing of pissing in their own beards and curling their lips for some time. Plus the vocal sounds of little bucks in rutt is unmistakable...lol. Hope that answers ur question.

Thanks
Bj


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute!


----------

